# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم تغذیه دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی وارستگان بهتره و یا علوم و صنایع غذایی شهید بهشتی

## zamina

دوستان از بین رشته علوم تغذیه وارستگان و علوم و صنایع غذایی شهید بهشتی کدومش بهتره

----------


## Sheishei

> دوستان از بین رشته علوم تغذیه وارستگان و علوم و صنایع غذایی شهید بهشتی کدومش بهتره


صنایع بهشتی

----------


## abselon

> دوستان از بین رشته علوم تغذیه وارستگان و علوم و صنایع غذایی شهید بهشتی کدومش بهتره


قطعا علوم تغذیه
دانشگاه وارستگان هم من اساتید تغذیه شون رو میشناسم و اساتید خوبی هستند.

----------


## Tara_Z

ببین اینی که میگم نمیدونم تحت چه قانونی انجام شده. ما توی دانشگاهمون یه دختره داشتیم رشته ش فیزیک بود و چند ترم بعد رشته ش رو تغییر داد به معماری همون دانشگاه. سراسری روزانه هم بود دانشگاه. حالا نمیدونم که میشه توام اینطوری مثلن بری بهشتی بخونی بعد رشته ت رو تغییر بدی به یه رشته بهتر توی همون دانشگاه..من همچین موردی رو دیده بودم ولی اصلا نمیدونم چطوری تونست و چه مراحلی رو طی کرد.

----------


## pegahmht

تغذیه خیلی بهتر از صنایع غذایه
رتبتون چند شد منطقه چند هستید ؟

----------


## zamina

> تغذیه خیلی بهتر از صنایع غذایه
> رتبتون چند شد منطقه چند هستید ؟


یعنی به نظر شما دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی بهتر از شهید بهشتیه؟

----------


## pegahmht

> یعنی به نظر شما دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی بهتر از شهید بهشتیه؟


ببینید دانشگاه که مهمه اما رشته دانشگاهی مهمتره (به دید من)اگر غیرانتفاعی متفرقه بود شاید تغذیه رو انتخاب نمیکردم
اما وارستگان جز غیرانتفاعی های خوبه

----------


## sea

صددرصد تغذیه وارستگان چون رشته مهم تر از دانشگاه هست حالا برای مقاطع بالاتر میشه باتلاش بیشتر جبران کرد و در دانشکاه رده بالاتر ادامه تحصیل داد

----------


## رایوش

سلام قطعا علوم و صنایع غذایی شهید بهشتی ........ ولی مهم علاقه ی خودته

----------

